# The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (2005)



## dwndrgn (Jan 29, 2004)

*There is a Cast!*

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-main.html?2004-01/29/11.00.film

Aparently they are set to begin filming Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to The Galaxy.  Sounds good to me.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*

It was one of the funniest books I've read and hopefully the film will be just as good. Time to break out the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blasters


----------



## mac1 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*

I bet it wont be a patch on the miniseries though.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*

Hopefully they'll film it with the idea that it should be slightly cheesy and B Film-ish.  Adams wrote it like that and it should be shown like that.  If they take themselves too seriously it will just end up awful.

I enjoyed the mini but I've never seen the whole thing in one go, or even on consecutive nights.  Over here they showed it on PBS in 15 minute installments during a money drive and it was maddening to watch it that way.  I don't think there is a version available for sale anywhere (although it is hard to think that this may be so) but I could be wrong (although it is not hard to think that this may be so ) or I would save up some money and buy it for myself and not share with anyone...ok, maybe some people but not just anyone!


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*

The miniseries is definitely available on both DVD and video I'm sure you'd find it in somewhere like Amazon.

I used to have the original radio show recording in vinyl (note for all youngsters: that's those big black things we used to put on a 'deck' and scratch with a needle) and, in a moment of utter madness, gave it away.  Oh how we regret our past sometimes.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*

Ah, this is one I hope I don't miss! The cast so far seems quite cool. Martin Freeman certainly has that much put-upon look I'd always thought Dent would have. I don't think Ford Prefect's ethnicity (apart from, of course 'alien') is actually specified in the books and Mos Def looks like he'll bring a lot of life to the role. Zooey Deschannel looks so much like my mental image of Trillian when I first read the books (I was around 11/12 at the time) that it was almost uncanny.


I wonder who will play Zaphod, though. That's a toughie alright.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: There is a Cast!*



			
				Foxbat said:
			
		

> The miniseries is definitely available on both DVD and video I'm sure you'd find it in somewhere like Amazon.
> 
> I used to have the original radio show recording in vinyl (note for all youngsters: that's those big black things we used to put on a 'deck' and scratch with a needle) and, in a moment of utter madness, gave it away. Oh how we regret our past sometimes.


Thanks Foxbat - I'll have to find it and put it on my wishlist!


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 22, 2004)

*An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

This interview was actually held in Jan, but I only just found the link. Pretty informative: 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/mjs2000/nickgarth1.htm


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

I'm actually interested in seeing this - the original BBC TV series just didn't appeal to myself as a kid, and it's given me little impetous to actually ever sit and read the books. But perhaps it was merely the presentation.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

Sounds good.  I'm very glad that they finally got someone to do the thing and take it out of 'never-never land'.

So Brian, you've never read the book?  Good grief man!  How can you actually live your life without knowing the answer to life, the universe and everything?  I rest better each night for knowing the answer and thank Deep Thought for giving it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

I know the answer, I just didn't figure on reading hundreds of pages just for 42.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

The books are ok, but they do get a bit mixed up and weird for my liking eventually.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

Well, yea, after the second book or so the plots do get rather dodgy, but I read them mainly for Adams's great gags.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

The answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything never really mattered, it was the question that really bugged everyone. And we still don't know what the question was thanks to the Vorlons (Vorlons? Erm...) fluffing it up and destroying the Earth mere seconds before it's original purpose of finding the question to the answer of life, the universe, and everything. It's true that Arthur Dent and Ford Prefect got the question by utilising the human brain and the randomisation of scrabble letters plucked from the scrabble bag, but it was wrong! So, we only know a close approximation of the question. Even so, I'm not sure that it was even close due to the fact that it wouldn't take building Deep Thought to calcuate the answer from that question. So what is the question?

Read the books Brian, read the books. You really need to know about the Triple-Breasted Whore of Eroticon Six, and Agrajag (poor, poor Agrajag). And what about the origins of Cricket? Without reading the books, you will never know!

Read them now! Now!

*NOW!*

And read the Dirk Gently series too.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*

Lol!


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: An interview with the producer and director of the Hitchhikers Guide movie*



			
				Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> thanks to the Vorlons (Vorlons? Erm...)


Vogons.  Nasty poetry-spouting interspace expressway builders...probably wear their pants halfway down their bums and show everyone their green, wart-infested bottoms.  Oops, sorry for the stereotype there, couldn't resist!


			
				Ahdkaw said:
			
		

> You really need to know about the Triple-Breasted Whore of Eroticon Six, and Agrajag (poor, poor Agrajag). And what about the origins of Cricket? Without reading the books, you will never know!


And what about the whale?  And Slartibartfast and his fiddly bits?  And the restaurant at the end of the universe.  And doors that thank you for giving them the pleasure of serving you...and why you should always carry a towel around.  And why nobody wants to be drunk...


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 7, 2004)

*Hitchiker's Movie updates*

No news since July, but I'll assume that's a good thing: http://hitchhikers.movies.go.com/hitchblog/blog.htm


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

As usual this unofficial (linked from the site above as well) site has more content: http://www.h2g2movie.com/


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

I'm dreading it. the  TV series was attrcious


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

I have to admit to quite enjoying the TV series. I hope they don't mess up this one.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

From everything I've seen so far, it seems that they are doing a good job.  Although, one can never tell until it actually comes out.  This is one I'll see in the theater though!


----------



## Ivo (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

I've been impressed with what I've seen so far.  The attention to detail with regards to the sets, costumes and design are what bolsters my confidence.  If we have a fan-genius behind the camera like we did with Jackson on LOTR then we're safe, we shall see.


----------



## Ryuichi (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: Hitchiker's Movie updates*

I loved the books, but I never saw the t.v. serise.. I do hope that they dont mess it it...  to me, it always seemed to visual in my head to ever make a good movie out of it.. but hey.. thats what everyone said about LOTR, so you never know... ^-^


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Nov 20, 2004)

*Hitchhicker's Guide...2005!*

The AWESOME five book trilogy of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is being made into yet another movie! Being created by Disney, it is sceduled to be released May 6, 2005.

I've got mixed feelings about it. I liked the books so much, yet it's being made by _Disney. _I think it will turn out to be a disappointment if it's rated G or PG...but yeah...

for news on the progress of the movie go to http://hitchhikers.movies.go.com/movienews/index.html

 sierra


----------



## Leto (Nov 20, 2004)

*Re: Hitchhicker's Guide...2005!*

Did they use the original screen play by Douglas Adams ?


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Hitchhicker's Guide...2005!*

Douglas Adams was actually there for the beginning and helped them with the "set up" before he died...i believe his family is still helping out with portraying Douglas Adams's main ideas and what not...


----------



## Leto (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Hitchhicker's Guide...2005!*



			
				sierradawn2466 said:
			
		

> Douglas Adams was actually there for the beginning and helped them with the "set up" before he died...i believe his family is still helping out with portraying Douglas Adams's main ideas and what not...


Sounds great then... I'll certainly buy a ticket for this one.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Hitchhicker's Guide...2005!*

i have seen press that they plan to stick to the 'spirit' of the original work. so i expect this one to be a total mess up and am going to stay as far away as i can!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 22, 2004)

*The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy*

I'm really exited, have heard that The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy will be out about summer of next year:rolly2: :rotate: :laugh2: :smokin:


----------



## ray gower (Dec 22, 2004)

Think how good it will be will depend upon how much of a devoty of the radio version you are and how badly the makers destroy the concept in trying to make it understandable to America.

We have a bigger thread for this in the  Douglas Adams forum.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 30, 2005)

*Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

http://www.apple.com/trailers/touchstone/hitchhikers_guide_to_the_galaxy.html

Nice start to the Trailer... Plays "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong... Then blows up the earth...  But nothing about what is in the movie... 

Who is playing what???

And I wonder what other treats are in store for us, as hollywood will re-write everything and bugger about with it... I won't have high expectations...


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

i've read that they are going to keep to the 'spirit' of the work. i'll wait for it to ocme to movie channels!


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

I also understand that Disney have something to do with it...  That'll make it worthwhile...

A new HITCHHIKERS GUIDE TO THE GALAXY ride at Disneyland!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

OMG, I'm going to go mad. get into camo gear and bomb the bastards (excuse language please)


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

Language excused this time... You have cause... At least there isn't a large purple dinosaur... YET!!! That'll be the sequel!!

I see Sam Rockwell is in the film... Hope he ain't Zaphod Beeblebrox!!! 

Bet there ain't NO Brits in the movie and it is set in Southern California!!!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

Meh, they'll probably start the movie in a macdonalds instead of a pub and arthur will be dressed in gucci not old pj's. Maybe we should attack the cinema?


----------



## LadyFel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*



			
				The Master™ said:
			
		

> I also understand that Disney have something to do with it...  That'll make it worthwhile...


Sorry, but after their Pirates of the Carribean I'm willing to trust them with this...


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0371724/

It's only made by Disney in the same sense as Pulp Fiction was made by Disney, and it's being adapted from an oversized script by Douglas Adams by the same man who wrote Chicken Run. I have a few reservations but since there is no such thing as consistency in the H2G2 universe (compare the radio plays and books, for example) people complaining about plot changes from book to film will have to realise that this is a very different kettle of fish.

And the casting isn't entirely explicable, but at least it isn't crushingly-bad (or so it seems).


----------



## Leto (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

At last, we have a date for the launch of this May 6th. Thanks for the info, o great Master.


----------



## The Master™ (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*



			
				Leto said:
			
		

> At last, we have a date for the launch of this May 6th. Thanks for the info, o great Master.


I love it when a woman refers to me in such a way... Major ego boost!!! 

Ah, now will the film start in McD's or Starbucks??? HAHAHA


----------



## Sirathiel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

Cool, it's been a while since I've read the books, so I'm really looking forward to this. And if it's bad I can still go and read the real stuff!


----------



## sierradawn2466 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

i love the hitchhiker's series but i'm not going to get too excited over the movies...that always leads to disapointment with how much the movie will be different from the books...but yeah the movie itself looks pretty good... hopefully it is


----------



## tonic (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/002-0582430-4737632


----------



## tonic (Feb 17, 2005)

*New Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy Trailer*

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/subst/home/home.html/002-0582430-4737632

THE NEW TRAILER!!

I know there's another post but their different trailers, it actually looks pretty good, what do you think?


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy... Trailer*

Hmmm.

I am worried by the Beeblebrox. Although he does seem to be maintaining his title as worst-dressed sentient being in the universe quiet well.

That is the bit that worries me most.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: New Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy Trailer*

My perception of Hitchhikers is entirely from the BBC series, which even as a kid I thought had terrible effects and was far too dry and flat. It entirely killed my enthusiasm to read the books.

That trailer looks bloody smart, though - it suddenly looks like a really good concept. I'll watch it.


----------



## polymorphikos (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: New Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy Trailer*

http://hobbes.nmsu.edu/cgi-bin/h-browse?dir=/pub/.arch-download/hhgttg

This is not a trailer, but may be of use to Brian and others. Its legality is uncertain.


----------



## ray gower (May 5, 2005)

*Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (2005)*



> *Synopsis*
> Everyone has bad mornings. You wake up late, you stub your toe, you burn the toast...but for a man named Arthur Dent, this goes far beyond a bad day. When he learns that a friend of his is actually an alien with advanced knowledge of Earth's impending destruction, he is transported off the Earth seconds before it is exploded to make way for a new hyperspace motorway. And as if that's not enough, throw in being wanted by the police, Earth II, an insane electronic encyclopedia, no tea whatsoever, a chronically depressed robot and the search for the meaning of life, and you've got the greatest adventure off Earth.


I'll say this for it- I came out with the same vague notions as I used to after listening to the H2G2 radio serial... 
A desire to slit my wrists.
Just the reasons are different.  
One for good sympathetic and very humanitarian reasons, the other is the film. 

The object of sympathetic humanitarian reasons is obviously Marvin, who for some reason now looks like an over grown toy robot from Tomi. Gone is the voice so depressed it carry's the weight of the universe on its shoulder, to be replaced with something that in the trailers sounds like Wil Smith in a sound proof box.. Unfortunately, it is not that good.
The real Marvin makes a cameo appearance in the Vogon waiting room though.

Zaphod, too, has had a personality labotomy. In the older versions he made a whole lot of sense, in a zany sort of way. Here they tried to give him some sort of purpose in life and it didn't really manage it. He has a second face instead of a second head and although slicker than the TV series, it manages to look far more fake.

Trillian is at least a saving grace- She isn't Sandra Dickinson.

With the exception of Zaphod's second head, the effects are far more impressive than the BBC series, just not as inventive.

The original radio series rather meandered its way through the story, often appearing not to have any form of goal at all, but making cynical side swipes at humanity as it went. So I expected the film to make a few changes, cutting out the worst of the distractions, perhaps even linking a few together to get a story. But ultimately the film looses much of the originals originality in trying to become too much of a standard film, yet manages to miss any form of story as well.

I don't know how much of the script Adams actually produced before his untimely death, or how far they corrupted it for the film. 
But if it is largely his, he should have learned to leave well alone. His original story was bright, funny and original. Then it started to lose a lot of that as successive variations came out. I think the film slips safely into last place below even the ghastly independant audio versions.

I might be seen as being a bit harsh. Undoubtedly anybody who has only ever read the poor book versions will think the film quite good and jolly. But I would highly recommend, should the opportunity arise, they spend a little time with the excellent BBC radio version.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy (2005)*

I thought it was a pretty good adaptation actually.





> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *Trillian is at least a saving grace- She isn't Sandra Dickinson.*


That was the best change, she was much more like the original Trillian. Martin Freeman was excellent as Arthur Dent. The Vogons were good. Marvin, I didn't think was as good, just not depressed enough!

As for Zaphod's heads, I think that that was the best way to do it. How else can you keep the surprise about the two heads that you have on the radio? For someone who has never heard of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, the head below the first head is the only way.

There was some good new stuff too. I liked the Humma Kavula character which Adams wrote in.

Visually, it is infinitely better than the TV series.


----------



## ray gower (May 5, 2005)

Surely, the interest of Zaphod is not so much the two heads, but what it says about him, his character and the size of his ego i.e. 'I'm wonderful, I think so too and we are NOT interested in your third choice' 

Due to any combination of: poor casting, script, story, or even just trying to give him a motive, he fell flat. All that happened was he swaped from screaming idiot, to screaming gah-gah.

And having given him some sort of motive, why didn't they give the vice-president and Vogon's a motive for chasing him around the Galaxy with such perverse pleasure?
Certainly the approval appeared rather quickly, so they forgot to 'bury them in soft peat for 3 months and recycle as fire lighters'.


----------



## Dave (May 6, 2005)

I agree with your points about the personality lobotomy. Zaphod is meant to be so cool you could keep a side of meat in him for a month and the proud owner of the biggest ego in the known universe. This version of Zaphod was a complete idiot and buffoon.

I agree that trying to give him a motive did fall flat, as did playing out the romance between Arthur and Trillian more. But I think it's a little harsh to criticise a screenplay that managed to reduce all the material into a two hour film that still made sense, even to a potentially new audience. Everyone who has previous expectations is going to find something wrong with it. It could have been much better, but I enjoyed it on the whole, so I'm being more positive, though I won't argue with you over Zaphod or Marvin.


----------



## McHorde-Trooper (May 11, 2005)

I haven't seen the movie yet, but when I read the books I never got the impression that Zaphod was really cool even though the books sort of say he was.


----------



## little smaug (May 11, 2005)

Hmm, Zaphod. He was pretty much acting like a stoned rock star, which was quite funny in itself, but was nothing like his character in the books.

I think, overall, it would have made a lot more sense if they had kept the film the same as the book. The sub-plot about Humma Kuvala and Zaphod's head being kept as insurance just didn't seem to fit with the rest of the film, and it wasn't wrapped up at all by the end. There was no explanation for why the Vogons were chasing them, or for that weird woman's obsession with Zaphod. And there didn't seem to be a reason for the point-of-view gun, except to have a nice sappy ending to the film, which really wasn't needed.

But I have to disagree about Marvin. I wasn't expecting to like him (mostly because of the gigantic head), but he really did grow on me. And you have to admit, he was very cute. Didn't you just want to give him a cuddle?  

But I did enjoy the film. The FX were great, especially the scene when Arthur and Slartibartfast are travelling through the planet factory. And the mice were very sweet.


----------



## McHorde-Trooper (May 14, 2005)

Now that I've seen the movie . . 
The book is better.  

*But*, I don't think the book would ever work well as a movie.  The humor doesn't always translate well.  

A lot of the books humor came from funny Encyclopedia-like guide entries.  I think they did a good job trying to make video to go with these entries, but it doesn't work.  

Because of that issue I think the movie should have actually tried have a different story line using the basic premise and only a few scenes from the book.  

I think the movie should have been called "The Guide" instead of the full name.  

I understand the Movie's need to compress the story line and re-use expensive costumes like Vogons, but it felt funny.  

I felt like the movie needed close captioning, especially for the dolphin's song.  

When I seen the movie the audio seemed . .  hard to hear at some points.  I'm not sure why.  

Still, I want to see the movie again.  I want to give it another chance.  I want to watch it on my own with out someone that likes to talk during the movie.  

By the way the Vogons chased them because there was a reward for capturing the kidnapers of the Galactic President (even though the flashback makes it clear that Zaphod kidnapped himself . . er ran away.)


----------



## ray gower (May 14, 2005)

I think I would tend to dispute whether the book would translate well to screen, the BBC TV series followed the first two books very neatly. 

Watching the film and TV series back to back, I'm inclined to say that the TV is better (Dickinson not withstanding). But it left Arthur on a prehistoric Earth, which I suppose would not do for the average film goer?


----------



## _Kitana_ (May 15, 2005)

*Hitchhiker's Guide to the Glaxey*

Has anyone seen this? I thought this was a really awesome movie. I was not expecting it to stay completely 100% true to book. However I do love the inside jokes if you have read the book and the newly added stuff fits in wonderfully.

Very funny. It made me pick up the book and reread it again.


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Glaxey*

You'll find that most peoples responses are on these threads:

http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5517
http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5441


----------



## _Kitana_ (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Glaxey*

hehe might of helped if used the search button sorry, you can close this.


----------



## The Master™ (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Hitchhiker's Guide to the Glaxey*

Okay... Closed for there are many threads...


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 18, 2019)

I know this is far from a perfect adaptation , but its  still a a terrific and hilariously funny movie !


----------



## Vince W (Nov 19, 2019)

I would call it adequate at best. Stephen Fry was a good choice for the book, Martin Freeman was a great choice for Arthur, and Alan Rickman voiced Marvin well enough, but Sam Rockwell and Zoey Dechanel were both abysmal choices.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Nov 19, 2019)

I've said it elsewhere, and I'll say it again, the biggest disappointment for me was Marvin the paranoid *android*.  That's *android* as in "A mobile robot or automaton, especially one that *resembles a human*."  Not some child's toy.

There are some good bits though and I usually watch it when it's repeated.


----------

